# Alien Snail



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2004)

huh... I forget to close the apperture and used flash in a macro shot  yay


----------



## terri976 (Aug 29, 2004)

lol, he looks likes he's glowing


----------



## Sk8man (Aug 30, 2004)

caution, radiation ! ! !

don't touch it


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Sep 8, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, that's awesome!


----------

